# Public lands petition--please sign



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/keep-public-lands-open-taxpayer-0

Petitions aren't the best avenue,contact representatives as well, but it can't hurt.


----------

